# Ok who switched bow manufactuers this year?



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

Margie shooting hoyt aswell..


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sentinalonfire said:


> Margie shooting hoyt aswell..


I see your shooting a Hoyt as well. 
DB


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

Yessir, wishing i woulda made this change long time ago.. Nothing against BT


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sentinalonfire said:


> Yessir, wishing i woulda made this change long time ago.. Nothing against BT


Bowtechs served you well! Good Luck this year! Coach says it the man behind the bow.

DB


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Was shooting Diamond
Now Bowtech


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Sentinalonfire said:


> Yessir, wishing i woulda made this change long time ago.. Nothing against BT



smh.........:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

Im nobody but switched from martin to hoyt.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

I know an Alpine shooter who may be switching to the big M.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

From Oneida to bowtech for me.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pearson to Mathews for me. Pearson advantage was/is a great bow, but I wanted to try out a Prestige this year. lol i've got a shooter shirt for just about every manufacturer in the closet, and just about every manufacturer's sticker on my truck


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

asa_low12 said:


> Pearson to Mathews for me. Pearson advantage was/is a great bow, but I wanted to try out a Prestige this year. lol i've got a shooter shirt for just about every manufacturer in the closet, and just about every manufacturer's sticker on my truck


That's an interesting change for sure. How are you liking it?


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

From mathews to elite n hoyt for me dunno why I didn't do it years ago

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## coachmo32 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hoyt to pearson..


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mathews c4 this year


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

Matt varnes is now shooting a Hoyt and loving it


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Mathews to Hoyt for me!


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

from hoyt to prime for this guy


----------



## Mr.Outdoors (Sep 25, 2011)

mr.Outdoors shooting my Martin Onza3 an loving it.


----------



## Cat (Jun 27, 2009)

Martin to ELITE!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

coachmo32 said:


> Hoyt to pearson..


How's that working?


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

Martin and APA to Hoyt!!


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Pearson to Pearson, Hoyt, and Alpine. I keep the hunting bows, but now have 2 different target bows from different companies.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I am a nobody, but I made a switch from Bowtech back to PSE.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> That's an interesting change for sure. How are you liking it?


I don't really know yet. Waiting on a cam and strings right now. I know they'll both shoot where I point them- just gotta get the pointing perfected


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

asa_low12 said:


> I don't really know yet. Waiting on a cam and strings right now. I know they'll both shoot where I point them- just gotta get the pointing perfected


Oh yeah, I hear you! Good Luck man, tear it up.


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Elite to NBA for me.


----------



## hoytbullrider (Oct 13, 2010)

was shootin hoyt now shootin mathews


----------



## bowhunter-1951 (Jan 30, 2010)

Said goodbye to bowtech and hello hoyt


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

saw Joseph Goza this past weekend and he had a nice red Hoyt in his hands!


----------

